# A small pocket Locust



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody, I wanted to make a catapult for my nephew and I made this locust, small-pocket daily use. I think I will band it with gold tb 1,8 cm wide and 20 cm. long, that's suitable for target shooting. Thanks for looking. Best, Bob.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a good one Bob. Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice! Looks super comfortable!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa la bambina Bob!

Me gustó mucho. Se acerca la oportunidad de cumplir con tu encargo mi amigo.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice! That looks to be perfect size for my tastes.... lucky nephew!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nicely done Bob.
Philly


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job. Very pocketable.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Locust is cool. I just worked with that recently for the first time. It doesn't float!


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great bob


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning Bob. another masterpiece!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It does look comfortable! Nice job.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody!
Chepo, I'm looking forward mate. Thanks!
Beanflip, I like the locust too, it's very common over here and even though it's not a wood of particularly beauty, it is very hard and strong, good to make slingshots.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Veryyyy cool.
Brilliant natural Bob, you sieze to amaze again.
The 5% magic in your work are outstanding.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great looking slingshot, Bob. I think it's your best yet. And locust is a very fine wood for a slingshot, too.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful piece Bob,as per usual


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If the kid does not like it, I am SURE I can find a good home for it!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your nice comments! Actually it's a good shooter....cheers, Bob


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice looking natural bob.

Black Locust grows right in my yard, and I like using it on my frames. I also like burning it in my wood stove for heat. It has a very high butane rating.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> Nice looking natural bob.
> 
> Black Locust grows right in my yard, and I like using it on my frames. I also like burning it in my wood stove for heat. It has a very high butane rating.


You're right Jim, I think it's a good wood to make slingshots and it is also an excellent firewood. Actually locust is an infesting wood that grows everywhere in Italy.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice slingshot looks very Natural


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

ssssssssssSexy! Look at the curves on that thang! Just cut a whole bunch of locust trees down at my brothers cabin,last sssummer. I sssssssssssplit a bunch of archery staves but had totally forgot about sssssssssslingshots.

Crap, bet I could have cut a hundred forks outta em.

That thing is sssssssssstunning in line and material.

Thanks fer sharing


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant job bob


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice one Bob.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

[sup]You did a nice job on that Bob...............it has very nice lines and good symetry. [/sup]

[sup]Lots of locust around my home. I went for a long walk this evening and looked over many of them and didn't see a single decent fork. A good locust fork is hard to find. [/sup]

[sup]RM[/sup]


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for your comments. Best, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

riverman said:


> [sup]You did a nice job on that Bob...............it has very nice lines and good symetry. [/sup]
> 
> [sup]Lots of locust around my home. I went for a long walk this evening and looked over many of them and didn't see a single decent fork. A good locust fork is hard to find. [/sup]
> 
> [sup]RM[/sup]


Thanks mate. I agree with you, a symmetrical locust fork is not so easy to find. Cheers, Bob


----------

